# Pics of Heidi's doelings :)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here they are....the black one is a lot bigger than the brown one....she was first too so the smaller doeling almost immediately fell out. They were both in perfect diving positions thankfully!! This was my first time, but not Heidi's...she knew what to do


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so sweet, yep, moms usually know what to do you have a couple of great kids there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sweet..mom is so attentive....congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am thrilled...so far both are nursing,peeing and pooping....all is good


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my! Beautiful babies! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks and Welcome to TGS!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww what cuties they are!! And what a good mama you have, good mamas like that make our job as goat parents/keepers much easier


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks  Yep, at first I didn't think she was going to accept them....but she has.When they cry she responds  I do wish she would knock Daisy-Mae a few times though...she head butts them  not super hard but enough to aggravate me!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AWWW, congrats!!! I love the last pic, mama looking so relieved. Looks like she is smiling.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey hey, nygoatmom, you know, after all that support you gave me with my doe taking. A MONTH . To trick me into thinking she's in labor, you can't torment me with babies, all mine are gone. 
I think you have to ship down the one with the white stripe so Im not freakin out for my nubian to kid (in 4.5 months!) 
(; sounds good right??(; 

Congrats! They're adorable!!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

They are beautiful! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Hey hey, nygoatmom, you know, after all that support you gave me with my doe taking. A MONTH . To trick me into thinking she's in labor, you can't torment me with babies, all mine are gone.
> I think you have to ship down the one with the white stripe so Im not freakin out for my nubian to kid (in 4.5 months!)
> (; sounds good right??(;
> 
> Congrats! They're adorable!!


HaHaHa.....and you get to do it again! 
She is a little cutie pie....she looks a lot like her mom


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pixie13 said:


> They are beautiful! Congrats


Thanks!  I'll be posting pics of Bailey's girls (born this am at about 9...) sometime tomorrow!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> AWWW, congrats!!! I love the last pic, mama looking so relieved. Looks like she is smiling.


She seems it, doesn't she? She is a more "relaxed" mom than Bailey...she keeps them close and feeds them well but Bailey just had her first 2 girls today and she is a MEANIE to Heidi's girls  
I have them separated at night for now so no problems arise while I get some MUCH needed shut-eye!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> HaHaHa.....and you get to do it again!
> She is a little cutie pie....she looks a lot like her mom


Seeeee, you get her mom and I get baby!(; 
Don't worry, she'll only be on tv on animal planet for the spolied rotten pets!(;


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

So adorable..I want one with those big beautiful ears!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great pics! The black one really is a lot bigger. They both look great! And Does!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , they are beautiful ! Heidi is a very pretty girl , she looks like she is so pleased with herself , lol 
What a sweet picture


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone....we are really enjoying their cute little antics 

They are a joy to have around!


----------

